# Smokey duramax



## moresnow (Nov 28, 2015)

I have 2011 duramax. It randomly will smoke blue, white smoke. Mostly when I'm on the gas, but just normal acceleration, not really punching it The truck is bone stock, with 127,000 miles on it. Any ideas what is going on it??? Egr??? Injectors??? Should I just trade it in??


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Have you ever done a good fuel system clean?
https://www.bgprod.com/catalog/diesel-fuel-system/bg-244/

Excellent product.


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

You may see more white smoke (don't know about blue) when she is in a regen.


----------



## moresnow (Nov 28, 2015)

No I haven't tried a fuel system cleaner. It's definitely more than a bit of white smoke from a regen.....


----------



## icebreaker (Aug 25, 2008)

moresnow;2120811 said:


> I have 2011 duramax. It randomly will smoke blue, white smoke. Mostly when I'm on the gas, but just normal acceleration, not really punching it The truck is bone stock, with 127,000 miles on it. Any ideas what is going on it??? Egr??? Injectors??? Should I just trade it in??


Sounds like injectors to me. Have 07 did the same thing and it only has 52000 on it


----------



## burtle (Dec 23, 2014)

my 2011 just started doing this. It's also going into high idle more often than it usually does. It has around 70,000 miles now. I've called 5 different dealers. None of them will look at it because there's no lights on. They said with no warning lights on they can't tell if there's anything wrong with it or not. If it was an injector etc...they said trust them....it will throw codes. 

Seems like from time to time mine blows a blueish smoke.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

moresnow where are you at


----------



## moresnow (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm in southern Missouri..... The truck has an appointment to get looked at in the morning, so we will see what they find


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Set of injectors, good as new.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

My 07 has 250K miles on it. Original injectors. A good quality or professional fuel system clean is where I would start.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

I had random clouds of white smoke on my 08 3500 (stock). My egr pipe was rotted out and my dpf filter was done. This problem occured at 125000 miles. I had it all replaced and now have 155000 miles. This is the only big repair bill i have had with this truck and i have worked it day and night for 10 years!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Failed DPF, EGR or a blown head gasket.

How does the coolant look?

If it's not the head gasket, delete it,
Jmo


----------

